# Chase and chopper CGC



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Finally something to show for the training. both passed their CGC test at the Toledo Kennel club. I had seperation anxiety problems with Chase, but he did prettey well. I am proud of my pups


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congrats to all 3 of you!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks. It's a relief to have it done with. I plan to take the TDI test with Chase in July.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats on your CGC, awesome work


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: chasethedog I am proud of my pups


And so you should be! Congrats, and on to bigger and better things!


----------

